# Codemeter



## Macrawn (Nov 11, 2021)

Hey folks. I was looking through some programs that are running on my comp and I see this thing called codemeter running. 

I look it up to see what it is and why and how I got it on my system. I found out it has to to with licensing and I was wondering if maybe it had to do with some of my instrument licenses. I'm kinda suspecting one of the licensing downloaders I have is using it. Anyone know of a company that uses this that deals with vi stuff? 

Should I disable it? I'm tempted because I read it opens a port on my comp that it communicates out of that maybe could be exploited.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Nov 11, 2021)

Codemeter is a protection system (similar to iLok and Steinberg's e-licenser) is used by the Avenger synth.
I have never seen it used in any other music app.

However is common in other industries, seen it used is some older 3D modeling apps / renderers if you're into that.


----------



## Nico5 (Nov 11, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> I have never seen it used in any other music app.


Doesn’t Reason also (optionally) use codemeter?


----------

